# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Drenica

## Foleja_

*Lumja ti Drenicë e Kuqe-asnjë plumbë kurrë nuk e huqe!* (Populli) 




Në qendrën e Dardanisë ilire, gjëgjësisht të Kosovës së sotme, shtrihet  Drenica heroike. Kjo trevë kreshnikësh, që në antikë njihej me emrin Klapotnik na e përkujton cdo herë historinë tonë të lavdishme në shekuj. Ky emër kaq i dashur dhe krenare për ne, gjithmonë ka qenë dhe është tmerr për armiqtë tanë. Sa e sa herë armiq të ndryshëm provuan ta zhdukin nga faqja e dheut, por i lanë eshtrat në te. Kjo fole trimash u bë sinonim i rezistencës dhe i qëndresës mbarëshqiptare për liri dhe pavarësi kombëtare. 
Drenica nuk dihet se si e mori emrin. Mund të jetë se kjo rrjedh prej fjalës dré - dréri, pasi që dikur drerë kishte mjaftë në këto vise bregore. Drenica përfshin një territor kodrinor ndërmjet Fushës së Kosovës në lindje prej Goleshit e Qiqavicë, maleve të Carralevës në jug, malit Mokna në veri dhe rrafshit të Dugagjinit në perëndim. Pra, ajo paraqet një territor kompakt, një tërësi gjeografike, në të cilën gravitojn mbi 100 fshatra. Në pikëpamje administrative është e copëtuar dhe fshatrat e saja u takojnë disa qendrave komunale: Skënderajt, Gllogovcit, Lipjanit, Vushtrrisë dhe Malishevës.
*Drenica e Kuqe*
Edhe pas vitit 1455, kur Kosova përfundimisht ra nën sundimin turk, Drenica mbeti e papërkulur dhe e panënshtruar. Kjo zgjati (mbi 400 vjet) deri rrethviteve 1850-1860, kur njëfar Jashar Pasha, sundimtar i Prishtinës, i pushtoi disa fshatra të kësaj treve, të cilat sot e kësaj dite njihen me emrin Drenica e Pashës. Siq tregojnë pleqtë, ky farë pashai erdhi nga drejtimi i Prishtinës dhe pa ndonjë kundërshtrim të fortë i pushtoi fshatrat deri te Qikatova. Kur e dëgjuan këtë drenicasit e morën si dhunë nderi, fyerje të rëndë dhe ia kthyen pushkën, duke mos e lënë të shkojë më tutje. Kështu pjesa tjetër e Drenicës, që nuk u nënshtrua por i mbrojti trojet e veta me armë e me gjak, u quajt Drenica e Kuqe. Pra, që nga ky moment historik, Drenica ndahet në dy pjesë.
1) *Drenica e Kuqe ose Drenica e Epërme*, në veri, që përfhsin pjeshën dërrmuese të fshatrava, afer tetedhjete fshatra.
2)* Drenica e Pashës ose Drenica e Ultë*, në jug, që përfshin diku rreth 20 fshatra.
Sidoqoftë, Drenica në historinë tonë kombëtare, mbetet territor i qëndresës shqiptare, që secilit pushtues i rezistoi me armë në dorë. Që nga 
Beteja e Kosovës (1389) e deri më sot, nga kjo trevë dolën njerzë që me pushkë e me penë luftuan për qlirim dhe pavarësi kombëtare. Kështu, në luftën e parë kundër osmanëve, në Betejën e Kosovës, trimi drenicas, Millosh Nikollë Kopiliqi (nga Kopiliqi i Skënderajit) do ta plagosë për vdekje sulltan Mratin I . Edhe në luftën e mëvonshme antiosmane, që e udhëhoqi Austria, morën pjesë shqiptarët. Më 1689 pas Pikolomenit kishte rreth 6000 shqiptarë, shumica drenicas.


Emri Drenicë ua shtinte frikën armiqve. Edhe vetë sulltanin nuk e linte të qetë në Stamboll. Sa e sa fermane u nënshkruan e sa e sa koka pashallarësh u prenë për të, por kot. Tërë Ballkani dhe Evropa ishin qetësuar e në Drenicë ende s´kishte pushtet të plotë turk. Edhe atëherë kur provuan ta vëjnë pushtetin, më 1891, dështuan: Saraji Hamidije në mes Llaushës, Polacit e Prekazit u rrënua plotësisht ndërsa kajmekami me gjithë nënpunësit e tjerë u dëbuan brenda natës.

Pushteti borgjez serb ia kishte dron kësaj ane aq shumë sa që e quante  Kunsulli serb në Prishtinë (gjatë sundimit turk) Borisllav Nushiqi (1864-1938) lavdërohej, që hipur mbi kalë, kishte kaluar nëpër tokën e Drenicës. Edhe në elaboratet e ndryshme që gatuheshin nëpër kabinetet e krerëve dhe akademikëve serbë për shpërnguljen dhe zhdukjen e shqiptarëve, Drenica parashikohej si vendi më i rrezikshëm, prej nga duhej larguar masovikisht popullsia vendëse (shqiptarët). Vetë mbreti Aleksandër pati propozuar që ky territor të shkatrrohej plotësisht. Borgjezia serbe mendonte se me djegjen e fshatit të fundit dhe me vrasjen e fëmijës së fundit në Drenicë. për opinionin tonë do të hiqet nga rendi i ditës edhe vetë qështja shqiptare.Numri i atyre që luftuan kundër pushtuesve turq, austrohungarez e posaqërisht kundër atyre serbë është shumë i madh. Nga trevat e Drenicës u dalluan: Bejte Galica,Ahmet Delija, Shaqir Smaka, Azem Bejtë Galica, Shotë Galica, Mehmet Delia, Lec Gradica, Zenel Baica, Ilaz Reqaku, Fazli Berani, Bajram Tërdevci, Halit Bajrami, Mehmet Gjeli, Shaban Mangjolli, Shaqir Pirraku etj.

"Mos kij besim te serbët!...."
Edhe gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore rezistenca dhe revolta më e madhe kundër sllavokomunistëve qetnikë shpërtheu në Drenicë. Këtu ende ruhej amaneti i Azem Bejtë Galicës dhe i shokëve të tij se << besë me shka nuk ka >>. Ky amanet u rikujtua edhe gjatë atyre viteve të stuhishme. Më 8 prill 1943, kur nëpër fshatrat e Drenicës propagandohej për vllazërim-bashkim, Fadil Hoxha vetë shkoi në fshatin Berishë. Aty u takuan me plakun e menqur të atij fshati, me Tahir Berishën, i cili pos tjerash i pat thënë: << Mos kij besim te serbët! Gjithmonë na kanë mashtrue e kanë me ju mashtrue.>> Kjo doli e saktë dhe shumë shpejt u vërtetua. Brenda muajve janar-shkurt 1945 u bë ploja mbi Drenicë. Gjatë kësaj periudhe të ndërlikuar historike në mesin e shumë të tjerëve u dalluan: Shaban Polluzha, Mehmet Gradica, Ahmet e Rifat Galica, Sadik Lutani, Azem Aruqi, Imer Fazli Radisheva, Ajet Gërguri etj.

----------


## Foleja_

*RIBASHKIMIN E KEMI TESTAMENT NGA HASAN PRISHTINA*






Nga treva e Drenicës, nga Polaci, ishte edhe familja e Hasan Prishtinës (1878-1933). Ky ideolog, i shquar dhe udhëheqës i palodhur i kryengritjeve të përgjithshme për Pavarësinë e tokave shqiptare, tërë pasurin dhe jetën e dha për të mirën e kombit. Lirisht mund të thuhet se veprimtaria e tij luftarake gjatë muajve maj-gusht 1912 e përgatiten ngritjen e Flamurit në Vlorë. Në përfundim të kësaj flete po e citojmë shkrimtarin tonë të njohur Hivzi Sulejmanin, i cili shkruan: Kurrë ky vend, kjo anë me male dhe lugina mesatare, kjo Drenicë e papërkulur, nuk ka dashur të dijë për asnjë pushtet përveq pushtetit të vet. Kurkujt pra nuk i është nënshtruar. E prej ligjeve njerëzore që vlenin aty diqka ishte vetëm një: Ai i Lekës

"Luftën dhe kundërshtimin ndaj coptimit, do ta ndaloj vetëm kur të çlirohet dhe të bashkohet kombi im" (Hasan Prishtina) 


Hasan bej Prishtina ka qenë një nga personalitetet dhe figurat më të shquara të Lëvizjes sonë Kombëtare. Mbiemri i vërtet i Hasan Prishtinës ka qënë Berisha. Me largimin e gjyshit të tij Haxhi Ali Berisha nga Polaci (Drenicë) në Vushtri, mbiemrin e ndryshoi nga Berisha në Polaci. Por mbas zgjedhjes së Hasan beut deputet në Kuvendin Popullor Turk, mbiemri u kthye nga Polanca në Prishtina pra, dhe u njoh si Hasan bej Prishtina. Shovinizmi i xhonturqëve kundër shqiptarëve dhe Shqipërisë, nxiti një urrejtje të deputetëve shqiptarë, antarë të Kuvendit Popullor turk, të cilët ndërrmorën një takim të fshehtë për fillimin e Kryengritjes (1909-1912) në Shqipëri. 

Esat Pashë Toptani morri përsipër krahinën e Shqipërisë së Mesme dhe krahinën e Mirditës, Myfti Beu, Azis Pasha dhe Syrja Beu, morrën përsipër krahinën e Toskërisë. Ismail bej Qemali u nis për në Europë, për të mbledhur të holla dhe armë për kryengritjen. Hasan bej Prishtina morri përsipër organizimin e kryengritjes në Kosovë, bashkë me Barjam Currin dhe Isa Boletinin. Kjo kryengritje do të kurorëzonte më 28 nëntor 1912 shpalljen e pavarsisë së Shqipërisë së zvogëluar. 

Hasan Prishtina ka qenë drejtor i së përditshmes ’’ZUKRE’’ (Afërdita) që ka dalë më 1911. Për arësye të gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme brenda dy vjetëve gazeta e ndërroi emrin rreth 20 herë, ku dolën 412 numra. Dhe emri i drejtorit shkruhej gabimisht si; ’’Pessembe Mebusu Hasan’’ (deputeti së enjtes).

Në vitin 1914, kur vjen për të drejtuar Shqipërinë princ Vidi, Hasan Prishtina zgjidhet ministër i punëve botërore të qeverisë së Durrësit. Më 1918, Hasan Prishtina, Kadri Prishtina (Hoxhë Kadriu), Bajram Curri dhe shumë të tjerë formojnë Komitetin ’’Mbrojtja Kombëtare e Kosovës’’ me përfaqësuesit e tyre në Romë dhe në shtetin mëmë Shqipëri.

Hasan Prishtina më 7 dhjetor 1921 u zgjodh nga Kuvendi Popullor Shqiptar kryeministër dhe ministër i jashtëm, por më 10 dhjetor 1921 ai jep dorëheqjen mbas kundërshtimeve të disa deputetëve që i kryesonte Ahmet Zogu. Kështu, për të shmangur gjakderdhjen midis shqiptarëve, Prishtina mbetet vetëm deputet i atij Kuvendi.

Me vendosjen e marrëdhënieve midis Shqipërisë dhe Mbretërisë Serbo – Kroate - Sllovene më 1922 Qeveria e Ahmet Zogut dhe e Xhaferr Ypit u hoqi të drejtën e deputetit në Kuvendin Popullor shqiptar, Hasan Prishtinës, Bajram Currit, Hoxhë Kadriut dhe shumë udhëheqëve të tjerë nga Kosova dhe filloi ndjekja për eleminimin e tyre. Kjo ishte marrëveshja që bëri kryeministri Ahmet Zogu me ministrin e jashtëm të mbretërisë Jugosllave z.Ninçiç më 1922. 

Në janar të vitit 1922 qeveria e Tiranës lidhi marrëveshjen që ushtria serbe ta ndiqte Hasan Prishtinën dhe udhëheqësit e tjerë kosovarë edhe brenda territorit të shtetit shqiptar.

Në fund të muajt shkurt 1923, Hasan Prishtina dhe Barjam Curri u ngritën kundër rregjimit serb në Kosovë. Kjo kryengritje u shtyp sepse qeveria e Ahmet Zogut nuk i mbështeti. Mbas kësaj 3500 shqiptarë të Kosovës u përzunë nga trojet e tyre për në Turqi.

"TRADHËTARI" HASAN PRISHTINA

Më 26 shtator 1924 krahas Fan Nolit, Luigj Gurakuqit ishin dhe Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri, Bedri Pejani në Lidhjen e pestë të Kombeve në Gjenevë. 

Përfaqësuesit e Kosovës Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri dhe Bedri Pejani kundërshtuan për genocidin që ndiqte Beogradi ndaj popullit shqiptar në Kosovë. Mbas rrëzimit të qeverisë së Nolit më dhjetor 1924 dhe ardhjen e Zogut me ndihmën e serbëve Hasan Prishtina largohet përgjithmonë nga toka e mëmëdheut, për t’u vrarë më 13 gusht 1933 në Selanik nga dorësi i Ahmet Zogut. 

Deri në vitin 1962 Hasan bej Prishtina ishte cilësuar tradhëtar i kombit shqiptar. Kështu mbreti Zog e vrau, atëherë qeveria e asaj kohe e Enver Hoxhës e rivrau, sepse pseudohistorianët shqiptarë shfrytëzuan deri më 1962 dokumenta jugosllave dhe ruse për të bërë historinë e Shqipërisë dhe vlerësimet e disa figurave të ndritura politike shqiptare. Shumë dekada pas vrasjes së Hasan Prishtinës, eshtrat u sollën nga Selaniku për t’u rivarosur në një copë tokë në Kukës, pranë kufirit me Kosovën. 

PASURIA E HASAN PRISHTINËS NË SELANIK

Hasan Prishtina ka qenë shumë i pasur, por pasurinë ai e shkriu për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare. Ai pat mbledhur të holla për të çuar në shkollën normale të Elbasanit’ djemtë shqiptarë nga Kosova. Pasuri e patundëshme që i ka ngelur ende dhe që njihet botërisht është një ndërtesë shumë e madhe që ndodhet në qendër të Selanikut, anës detit në rrugën Vasilis Ollga (dikur zonë e privilegjuar). Ndërtesa është trekatëshe dhe rrethohet prej një oborri gjigant me siperfaqe rreth 1500 m katrorë, vlera e saj në tregun e shitjeve të banesave me truall arrin në shumë miljon dollarë amerikan. Thuhet se mjaft vite më parë pronën e kërkoi e mbesa e Hasan Prishtinës, por shteti grek nuk ia dha. Sot shtëpia është pronë shtetërore dhe funksionon si shkollë dhe Instuticion bamirës për personat shurdhmemecë dhe të verbër. Kjo ndërtesë për shqiptarët ka një vlerë historike. Vendosja në murin e saj të jashtëm e një pllake memoriale është gjëja më elementare për indentitetin e ndërtesës dhe kujtimin e këtij personaliteti. Është e drejtë dhe detyrë që përfaqësuesit e Kosovës të kërkojnë që kjo pronë e njeriut që nuk e ndali luftën për bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare të njihet dhe të zotërohet. Hasan Prishtina pranoi ma mirë me vdekë nëpër malet e Kosovës, se sa kolltukun e turpit në një ministri në Stamboll. Dhe fitimi i së drejtës do të ishte një shpërblim i merituar, një peng nderimi për këtë burrë të shquar shteti.

PËRSHKRIMI I ATENTATIT NGA GAZETA GREKE "MAQEDONIA E RE" Shkrimi i më poshtëm është marrë nga gazeta greke "Maqedonia e Re’’ e datës 14 gusht 1933, një ditë mbas vrasjes së Hasan Prishtinës, në Selanik, ku është shënuar se ai është pronar i ndërtesës së sotme "Shkolla e të Verbërve’’. Gazeta e kohës përshkruan vdekjen tragjike të atdhetarit, politikanit të madh Hasan Prishtinës. Ja dhe përshkrimi: "Një tjetër vrasje që u bë në rrugën Çimisqi, tronditi Selanikun. Politikani shqiptar Hasan Prishtina u vra në qoshen Çimisqi në Vogaxhiku, përpara bakallhanes ’’IVI’’. Shqiptari Ibrahim Çelo, 28 vjeçar, i papunë, qëlloi pesë herë ish-kryeministrin shqiptar Hasan bej Prishtinën. Vrasja u krye në orën 2 mbas dite më datë 13 gusht 1933. Në rrugën Çimisqi u pa një zotëri i moshuar, i mbajtur mirë dhe me tipare simpatike, të ecte përkrah e të fjaloste me një person të veshur mirë, i gjallë, sa e tradhëtonte dhe toni i zërit. Arritën në kryqëzimin e rrugës Çimisqi-Vogaxhiku dhe po drejtoheshin për tek bakallhane ’’IVI’’ dhe në largësi dy hapa nga kinkaleria e invalidit J.Janopullo. Njeriu me pamje të zymtë nxorri rrufeshëm revolverin e markes ’’SMITH’’ dhe shtiu kundrejt bashkëbiseduesit, i cili ishte Hasan bej Prishtina, që ra në trotuar.  Kalimtarët e mbledhur nga të dy të shtënat, panë vrasësin të turret me mizori të parrëfyer mbi viktimën dhe t’i zbrazë edhe tre plumba të tjerë, dy në kraharor dhe të tretën në kokë, si e shtenë vdekjeprurëse, për të qenë i sigurtë për përfundimin e aktit të vrasjes. Fill pas krimit të tij vrasësi, që ti ikë rrezikut prej turmës së mbledhur që u vu për ta kapur, ia dha vrapit nga rruga Vogaxhiku. Nga tronditja ai ra në vitrinën e tregëtores ’’Beharnae’’ të cilës ia dëmtoi tendën, por rimori veten, për t’u turur drejt rrugës ’’Paleon Patron’’ ku u rrethua nga turma, që e ndiqte me synime të errëta. Vrasësi hyri në banesën e mjekut z.Dukidhis, ku dhe ju dorëzua rojes së policisë. Por nuk mundi t’i ik egërsimit të turmës. Kalimtarët që e ndoqën dhe banuesit fqinjë të çdo moshe, shtrese, pa ditur indetitetin e tij dhe as motivet e vrasjes, të indinjuar ndaj egërsisë që tregoi vrasësi ndaj viktimës, sa panë të vije skuadra e policisë, u turrën dhe ata duke thirrur: - Shqyjeni, shqyjeni, vrasësin.                                                                                                                            Ndërsa polici më kot përpiqej të shpëtonte antentatorin, turmat u turrën ndaj tij dhe nisën ta grushtojnë, duke i shkaktuar mavijosje në pjesë të ndryshme të trupit.  Do ta kishin çarë përgjysëm vërtet, nëse nuk do ia mbërrinte të hynte në një tjetër shtëpi, në rrugën ’’Paleon Patron’’, ku u strehua nga i zoti i shtëpisë, i cili nxitoi tu mbyllte derën e jashtme turmave të zemëruara. Pas pak mbërriti sekretari i policisë, nëntogeri z.Zografo, dhe vrasësin e transferuan me motoçikletë në Seksionin e tretë të policisë. Hasan Prishtina, i mposhtur nga plagët, u dërgua ndërkohë në Spitalin Popullor, ku trupit të tij iu bë autopsia. Në orën 2.50 minuta pas dite oficeri Sotiriu nisi hetimet me përkthyes, pyeti vrasësin nëse e njeh gjuhën greke, ai u përgjigj se njeh gjuhën shqipe, frënge dhe gjuhën turke. Vrasësi nënvizoi se akti i tij u dedikohet motiveve politike. Ndërkaq pretendoi se ish-kryeministri i atdheut të tij ishte komit dhe bashkëpunonte me komitetin bullgaromaqedonas me qëllim që të vrisnin mbretin e Shqipërisë Ahmet Zogun. Planet, thotë antetatori, m’i tregoi Hasan Prishtina përpara pesëmbëdhjet ditëve, kur po vinim prej Vjene (Austri) dhe më bënte presion që të bëhesha unë kryetar i bandës komite dhe të shkoja në Tiranë ku të vrisja mbretin Ahmet Zogun. Prishtina, vijon vrasësi, më premtoi shpërblim mujor dhe një shpërblim dhuratë mbas aktit të vrasjes, por unë i kundërshtova këto propozime të tij, sepse jam pro regjimit te mbretit Ahmet Zogu dhe nuk dëshiroja të bëhem vegël e Hasan Prishtinës, të cilin në Shqipëri e quajne tradhëtar. Ibrahim Çelo jetonte në Nikea të Francës dhe ishte tregëtar frutash, ishte i martuar me një spanjolle, me të cilën kishte dhe fëmijë. Atje u njoh përpara disa vitesh me Hasan Prishtinën, që ish shpërngulur në Nikea për hir të shlodhjes dhe kishin lidhur marrëdhënie familjare. Gjatë njohjes midis tyre Hasan Prishtina i kish treguar për rininë, vërshtirësitë që kishte kaluar pas largimit nga Shqipëria në Turqi dhe Bullgari. Në Turqi pat gjetur miq të vjetër dhe bashkëluftëtarë kundër xhonturqve. Morri pjesë në një shoqatë të fshehtë me bashkatdhetarët e vet për çështjen shqiptare".

----------


## Foleja_

*Shaban Polluzha* u lind me 1873 ne Polluzhe te Drenices, Ky ishte i biri i Mustafe Rexhep Kastratit qe kishte vetem nje vella Dervishin, i cili vdes ne moshe te re dhe nuk la trashegimtar, Shaban Polluzha rrjedh nga nje familje me gjendje ekonomie mesatare, Shabani nuk ishte i Arsimuar, po si i ri u inkuadrua ne jeten politike, te cilen ja imponuan rrethanat dhe padrejtesite e regjimeve pushtuaese, u konfrontua me bullgare e austriake gjate luftes se pare boterore, dhe me regjimin e jugosllavise borgjeze, Gjate mbreterise jugosllave ishte i inkuadruar ne jeten politike, kryetar e deputet, Shpesh konfrontohej me qarqet e regjimit antipopullor dhe per nje kohe u detyrua te kaloje ne ilegalietet ne Shqiperi. Gjate luftes se dyte boterore ishte komandant i nje pjese te frontit ne Mal te Zi, Kolashin dhe Sanxhak, ku u dallua per organizim e strategji, Ishte antar i keshillit te islihatit (gjyqit paqetues)dhe me propozimin e Miftar Bajraktarit e emrojne kryetar te islihatit ne Drenice, Shaban Polluzha kishte edhe taktike politike, Ai me strategji politike kishte bere njefare lidhje formale dhe mashtruese me qarqet komuniste, por ne realitet ai asnjehere kete ideologji nuk e pranoi si ideologji qe do te zgjidhte qeshtjen shqipetare, Shpeshhere ne mesin e shokeve dhe bashkekohesve te tij thoshte, „une kame pervoje ne bashkpunim me serbet, siq jame munduar te bashkepunoj me ta sinqerisht, po me kot, sepse bese dhe marrveshje te sinqerte kurr nuk kame mund te beje me ta". „Prandaj, shton ai, duhet mbajtur njefare afrimi politik derisa te ja arrijme qellimit tone" Per kete paria dhe keshilli organizativ i Kuvendit te Skenderajit e propozuan per komandant te Brigades se Drenices, para dhe gjate luftes se saj deri ne vdekje mes 21-22.II.1945

----------


## Foleja_

*Azem Bejta* u lind më 10 dhjetor 1889. I rritur në gjirin e një familje me tradita luftarake e patriotike, që nga fillimi u përcaktua për luftë të pakompromis me secilin që do t´i cenojë vatrat e të parëve. 
Si fëmijë përjetoi ngjarje të hidhura dhe tragjike. Turqit ia vranë babanë dhe ia dogjën shtëpinë, duke i lënë të pastrehë. Rropatjet e kësaj familjeje nëpër dallgët e egra të jetës ia forcuan ndjenjën e atdhedashurisë dhe ia ngritën në një ideal të pashuar, për të cilin e dha edhe jetën. Tiparet e një trimi të paepur dhe të një vizionari të mprehtë u manifestuan që në rininë e hershme të këtij djaloshi. Si i vogël dallohej nga moshatarët. Ishte i zgjuar e i shkathtë. I pëlqenin shumë këngët e trimërisë dhe rrëfimet e pleqëve për ngjarje të ndryshme nga historia kombëtare. Në odat tona - shkolla, mori mësime të mira. Ky shpirt i shëndoshë qëndronte në një trup të shëndosh, siç do thoshin latinët. Edhe për zhdërvjelltësi ua kalonte të gjithëve. Në mundje, me çobanë ishte i pari. Por mbi të gjitha atë e cilësonin trimëria dhe guximi. Ende pa i mbushur 11 vjet me pushkën e dajës, e pati plagosur një serb të Selacit, (Stojanin) të cilit ia kishin frikën të gjithë. 
Shumëherë burrat e Selacit (dajët e tij) dhe të Galicës bisedonin rreth asaj se kujt i ka ngja Azemi, dajëve apo babait? Kur nxeheshin shumë i qetësonte plaku i urtë i Galicës, mixha Rexhep duke u thënë: «O burra, pse po lodheni aq shumë. Kah t´gan mirë asht, dajtë tirma e babën trim.» 
Gjatë viteve 1910 - 1912 shpërthyen kryengritjet e përgjithëshme për pavarësinë e tokave shqiptare. Më 5 maj 1912 Hasan Prishtina doli në Drenicë, ku e dha kushtrimin për një luftë mbarkombëtare kundër Perandorisë osmane. 
Edhe Azemi, 20-vjeçar, u radhit në çetat kryengritëse të Drenicës, të udhëhequra nga Ahmet Delia i Prekazit. Kur drenicasit dhe shaljanët ishin nisur për luftë përbri tyre marshonte Isa Boletini, hipur mbi kalë e i shoqëruar nga disa trima. Në mes të shumë trimave i ra në sy djaloshi sypatrembur e i etshëm për luftë. 
- I kujt është ai djalë? -pyeti Isa Boletini. 
- I biri i Bejtë Galicës, Azemi - iu përgjigj njëri nga trimat që e shoqronte. 
Isa e ngau kalin dhe iu afrua Azemit. 
Pasi u përshëndet me të ia vuri dorën në krah dhe e përgëzoi: - Të lumtë ore djalosh trim. Ti paske vendosur ta dërgosh në vend amanetin e babait tënd, ta vazhdosh, rrugën e tij luftareke. Kjo është rrugë e vështirë por e lavdishme dhe e ndershme. Zemra mu bë mal nga gëzimi, sepse Bejta nuk paska vdekur. Shpirtin e tij luftarak po e shoh në sytë e tu të etshëm për liri. Ai e paska lënë një trim që do ta nderojë Kosovën dhe mbarë kombin. Me fat rruga e lavdisë, se një vend që lind brezni trimash nuk do të humbet kurrë... 

B e t e j a t e atyre viteve qenë të vështira dhe të përgjakshme. Shtetet fqinje sodisnin dhe bënin plane djallëzore për copëtimin e trojeve shqiptare. E formuan aliancën ballkanike dhe atëherë kur bisha evro-aziatike po bënte përpëlitjet e fundit, në njërën anë, dhe shqiptarët ishin molisur nga betejat e pareshtura, në anën tjetër, ato u inkuadruan në luftë. Kështu, mbi tokat e posaçliruara shqiptare, u vërsulën si një lukuni ujqërish grabitqarë ushtritë serbo-malazeze. Secila mundohej të kafshojë një copë më të madhe nga trupi i gjakosur. 
Nëse luftërat ballkanike për disa popuj ishin fatlume, se ua sollën lirinë, për shqiptarët e Kosovës ishin të kobshme, sepse u sollën robëri të reja. Fitorja e 28 Nëntorit ishte gjysmake. 

K o s o v a u pushtua nga Serbia dhe Mali i Zi. Ato filluan terrorizmin mbi popullatën shqiptare. U sulmuan çdo gjë kombëtare: gjuha, flamuri, zakonet, feja, toponime e të tjera, me qëllim që të bëhen shpërngulje nga Kosova. Krahas atyre u hapën edhe shumë burgje e kampe turture. Në Drenicë kampi më famëkeq ishte ai i Runikut, ku u keqtrajtuan shumë dernicas. 
Azem Bejta të gjihta këto ngjarje i përjetoi vetë, në vijën e frontit. Kurr nuk iu nda luftëtarëve të lirisë. Mori pjesë edhe në Betejën Legjendare të Merdarit, betejë kjo shumë e ashpër ku mbeten mijëra të vrarë. 
Posa ishte kthyer nga betejat ishte arrestuar dhe burgosur. Disa ditë ishte mbajtur në stacionin e Tërnavcit. Për çdo ditë e detyronin të punoj në rrugën Mitrovicë - Pejë. Një ditë derisa po punonin në Vojtesh ra në konflikt me xhandarin që i shoqëronte (ruante). E qëlloi çekan duke e plagosur për vdekje. Atëherë e dërguan në kampin e Runikut. Atje kalonte shumë keq. Jeta ishte e rëndë dhe e mundimshme. Të burgosurit i kishin futur në një baltë të madhe midis një livadhi të rrethuar me tela xhembaçë e me roje të dyfishuara. Shumë vdisnin nga mundimet dhe torturat. Një ditë drenicasit e sulmuan kampin. Organet shtetërore, të mllefosur, i qesin në pushkatim të burgosurit. Azemi arrin të shpëtoj midis plumbave. Ishte fundi i vitit 1913. 
Xhandarmëria serbe, e ndihmuar edhe nga një spiun shqiptar, vëhet në ndjekje të tij. E hetojnë dhe e rrethojnë në malet e Mikushnicës. I paarmatosur dhe duarlidhur plagoset në dorën e majtë (nga ky moment gishtat e kësaj dore i mbeten të palëvizshëm). Pas disa orësh kapet dhe dërgohet në burgun e Mitrovicës. 
Të nesërmen ia arrestojnë edhe të dy vëllezërit: Seferin dhe Zenelin dhe bashkë me shumë të rinj nga Drenica i burgosin. Pas disa ditësh të gjithë i nisin për në Serbi. Pak ditë i mbajnë në Zajeçar e pastaj i transferojnë për në Pozharevc, në burgun më të rëndë të kohës. 
Në burg jeta ishte e mjerueshme. I ushqenin sa për të mos vdekur. Mbi një vit e kaluan në vetmi të plotë, nëpër qelitë e nëndheshme përplotë lagështi, errësirë e myk. Krahas tyre mbi ta për çdo ditë ushtrohej edhe shumë torturë barbare e tipit mesjetar. Por, megjithatë, ata ishin të paepur. 
Azemi ishte optimist dhe mbante qëndrim burrëror. Kurrë nuk u gjunjëzua as nuk humbi krenarinë. Në zemrën e tij kishte zënë vend dashuria për Kosovën. Ajo dashuri e mbante duke ia ushqyer shpirtin e tij që po vuante prapa grilave të hekurta. Tashmë ajo ishte shëndrruar në një ideal të pashuar jetësor. Gjithnjë shpresonte se një ditë do të kthehet në Kosovë dhe do ta vazhdonte luftën për çlirimin dhe pavarësimin e trojeve Shqipëtare. Shpesh e ëndrronte Kosovën e lirë. Këtë ua thoshte edhe shokëve. E shihte veten të lirë duke vepruar drejt saj. Si në vegim e dëgjonte zërin e mekur të nënë-lokës që e thirrte në rrugën e nderit, në rrugën e pavdekshmërisë... 
Dhe, nuk vonoi shumë, ajo ditë e bardhë agoi. U këputen prangat, u shkallmuan dyert, u mbytën rojet dhe, u kapërcyen telat. Trimi vetë i shtati u gjend jashtë grilave në ajrë të pastër, i lirë, si shqipja e Alpeve shqiptare ... 
Organet serbe, ai mëngjes pranveror i gjeti të hutuar. Linja telefonike ishte e ngarkuar me zëra të shqetësuar e tërë ankth: 
- Alo...alo Komanda e Mitrovicës, a më dëgjoni? Jam drejtori i burgut të Pozharevcit. Të lutem, dëgjo me kujdes! Dje pasdite na ka ndodh një skandal shqetësues. Një grup të burgosurish është arratisur. Të gjithë janë nga rrethi juaj. Atyre u prinë ai djaloshi mustaqezi i quajtur Azem. Dy rojtarë i kemi gjetur të mbytur përdhunisht. Të lutem shumë, merri të gjitha masat për t´i kapur, se po e mori vesh lartmadhëria e pat jeta ime... 
- Çfarë, çfarë?! -u çarkëdis komandanti - ikje nga burgu thua? Mos je i dehur... apo po tallesh me mua? Azem Bejta të arratiset nga ai burg me gjithë ato labirinthe enigmatike e mu ne zemër të mbretëris sonë. A guxon te ndodhë kjo ore sylesh? Jo, jo ende nuk më besohet se përndryshe do të çmendem. Kjo ëshë e tmerrshme, kjo është fatale. Medet ç´na paska gjetur ne që do të kemi punë me te. Kurrë më organet tona nuk do të kenë qetësi në këto anë. Lirisht xhandarët e postkomandave tona le ta lëshojnë Drenicën. S´do të ketë qetësi asë krali ynë në Beograd. Phu, ju marrtë djalli, ju marrtë, more kukuvajkat e dreqit!... 
Të arratisurit ecnin drejt vendlindjes pa çarë kokën ç´po ndodhte në qarqet shtetrore. Pas një udhëtimi të gjatë e të mundimshëm, natën e ditën, maleve e fushave, të lodhur e të uritur, arritën në Kosovën e dashur. Ishte pranvera e vitit 1915. 
Azemi pa humbur kohë, ende pa kaluar muaji, vendosi ta formaojë çetën e vetë luftarake. Bashkë me dy vllezërit dhe disa trima nga fshartrat përreth që u grumbulluan në Galicë. Nën hijën e Qarrit qindravjeçarë (Lisi i vorreve) e shtruan sofrën dhe u ulën rreth saj. Nëna Sherife ua solli flamurin shqiptar, që e kishte ruajtur në fund të arkës dhe pasi e shpalosi mirë e shtroi mbi sofër. Trimat me dorën e majtë në zemër e me të djathtën mbi flamur njëzërit u betuan: 

«Betohemi në këtë flamur të shenjtë se sa të jemi gjallë do të luftojmë për lirinë e këtyre trojeve. 

Betohemi dhe bëjmë be se për Kosovë japim jetën sikurse me le». 

Kjo çetë, e cila më vonë do të bëhet «Nëna e çetave kaçake te Kosovës», menjëher filloi aksionet e veta luftarake. Kështu nisën edhe ditët e tmerrit për xhandarët e posteve në Drenicë dhe për spiunët. Dhe gjatë trembëdhjetë vjetëve, sa ekzisoi kjo çetë, arriti t´i zhviloj mbi shtatëdhjetë beteja të suksesshme e fitimtare. 

Marr nga libri "AZEM BEJTË GALICA" nga shkrimtari Bedri Tahiri. Botuar më 1995 nga shtëpia botuse SHKËNDIJA, në Prishtinë. 

Bejtë Galica
Dikur, para më se 200 vjetësh, Galica ishte një fshat i vogël dhe i varfër siq ishin shumica e fshatrave shqiptare. Në mesin e atyre familjeve të pakta shquhej ajo e Abaz Bejtës. Ai i kishte tre djem: Azemin, Ferizin dhe Ibishin. Prej tyre dallohej Azemi. Ishte më trimi e më bujari. Azemi kishte vetëm një djalë, Bejtën.Bejtau lind në pranverën e vitit 1853 në Galicë. Që nga fëmijëria, duke qëndruar nëpër odat e fshatit, mori mësime të mira. Aty i lindi dashuria për atdheun e vet, për popullin shqiptar që po vuante nën zgjedhen turke dhe për qdo gjë kombtare. Krahas tyre, në anën tjetër, i shtohej urretja kundër pushtuesve që nuk po e linin rehat këtë tokë stërgjyshore.Azemi e martoi djalin (Bejten) në moshë më të re se moshatarët e tij, pse ishte mashkulli i vetëm në familje. E martoi me një vajzë nga Kutllovci, me të cilën i pati dy djem: Seferin dhe Zenelin. Pas pesë vjetësh i vdes gruaja e parë dhe Bejta rimartohet me Sherifen, bijën e Kurt Selacit që ishte i njohur në tërë Shalën e Mitrovicës për trimëri dhe menquri. Me të i pati edhe tre fëmijë: Azemin, Mihanën dhe Ademin. Edhe fëmijët Bejta i edukoi në frymën patriotike dhe luftarake. Këtë e bënte jo me fjalë, por me veprime konkrete duke marrë pjesë aktive në qdo kryengritje që organizohej kundër hordhive otomane.Qysh më 1890/91, kur Perandoria turke bëri përpjekje për ndryshime administrative në Vilajetin e Kosovës dhe për vendosjen e pushtetit në Drenicë, ai u gjend në radhët e para. Siq dihet Drenica i përkiste rrethit të Vushtrrisë. Sulltani ishte i interesuar që të krijojë një rreth të posaqëm në Drenicë, në mënyrë që ta kishte nën sundim të plotë këtë trevë të papërkulshme. Ai si vend të përshtatshëm caktoi lokalitetin midis tri fshatrave të mëdha të Drenicës, në mes Polacit, Llaushës dhe Prekazit. Pasi u bënë përgatitjet e duhura filloi puna me ndërtimin e Sarajit. U caktua edhe rendi kush kur duhet të dalë në punë "vullnetare". Për qdo ditë lartësoheshin muret e ndërtesës e bashkë me to rritej mllefi dhe urrejtja në zemrat e drenicasve. Dhe kur u caktua edhe kajmekami me nënpunësit e tjerë të Sarajit me emrin HAMIDI*vendësit u ngriten në këmbë. Kështu, më 14 janar 1891 afër 2 000 vetë të udhëhequr nga Ahmed Delia i Prekazit e sulmuan Sarajin. Kjmekami i ri, Kahremen beu dhe nëpunësit e tjerë, mezi shpëtuan nga flaka dhe lufta. Saraji u dogj, materiali u shpërnda dhe kështu pashai turk (Xhelil Pasha) dështoi, nuk arriti ta nënshtroj Drenicën, për qka koka e tij do të përfundonte në kamarën e turpit.Në këtë bejtej të përgjakshme u shqua edhe Bejtë Galica. Ai u kishte rënë në sy edhe auktoriteteve turke dhe pas disa ditësh arrestohet. Bashkë me një grup kryengritësish dërgohet në Shkup. Pashai turk kishte dalur në ballkon dhe po i vështronte të arrestuarit që ecnin kalldrëmeve të pluhrosura. I bëri përshtypje një burr i hajthëm. me tirq të zi e plis të mprehtë në kokë, i cili ecte krenarisht dhe me një mospërfillje. I urdhëroi rojet që t´ia brenda ashtu duarlidhur. Posa u fut i arrestuari në zyrë pashai e pyeti si të quajnë more djalosh i padëgjushëm?-Bejtë Azemi, por të gjithë me thërrasin Bejtë Galica, -iu përgjigj ai gjakftohtë e duke e shikuar në sy.-Hë, more lanet (shejtan) a e sheh se Perandoria jonë i ka duart e gjata sa t´ju arrijë edhe në ato malet tuaja të egra, ku gjeten vdekjen mijëra e mijëra ushtarë tanë- vazhdoi pashai.-Ore pasha- iu drejtua Bejta- vërtet Perandoria juaj i ka duart e gjata, por jetën e ka të shkurtër. Ato trojet tona, ku rriten shqipet nuk durojnë t´i shkelë këmbë e huaj. Nuk janë mësuar në robëri. Burra e gra luftojnë. Edhe vetë toka, po s´pati kush ta mbrojë, hapet dhe do t´ju përbijë të gjallë, por ikni sa s´është vonë...-Mjaft more zog kaurri - briti me zë hakërrues pashai i cili e kishte humbur durimin dhe nga nervoza filloi të dridhej.Ti do te kalbesh ne burgjet tona të errëta se je nga ajo farë e mallkuar, e cila duhet zhdukur me rrënjë. Ti na qenkshe mu nga ajo toka e shpallur haram që quhet Drebice, e cila nga nxori telashe me shum se e gjith europa. Nga ai vend ogurzi ishte edhe Millosh Kopili, i cili më 1389 me thikë të helmuar e therri sulltan Muratin I, që kishte ardhur për ta cliruar Kosovën nga te pafetë. Ai ua ka lënë amanet që të luftoni kundër nesh. Ka pesë shekuj që sundojmë tërë Europën e ju na e dogjet Sarajin e posangritur. Në shpirtin tuaj ka hyrë i paudhi dhe s´ju lë të qetë. Por ai që ngirtet kundër perandoris sonë të Shenjët do të pësoj kështu si ti, në qelitë tona të ftohta. Nga to do të dilni vetëm të vdekur... unë jam katil për rebelët si ju... Merreni e ma shporrni syshë këtë qafir! -u briti rojeve që qëndronin gaditu para derës se tij.Vërtet, Bejta u dënua me burgë të përjetshëm, me 101 vjet.-Me 1902 Porta e Lartë vendosi të bëjë reforma në Vilajetin e Rumelis. Për zbatimin e tyre u caktua Hilmi Pasha, i cili arriti në Shkupë më 12 dhjetor 1902. Ai për t´i mashtruar dhe përvetësuar shqiptarët në përkrahjen e reformave menjëherë e bëri amnestimin e disa të burgosurve. Në mesin e tyre u gjend edhe Bejtë Galica, i cili pasë 11 vjetësh doli nga burgu i Shkupit.Edhe pas daljes nga burgu Bejta nuk e ndali aktivitetin e vet luftarak e organizativ. U zgjodh udhëheqës i luftëtarve nga fshatrat: Galicë, Dubovcë, Mikushnicë, Beqiq dhe Krasaliq. Në muajin shkurt te vitit 1902 i përfaqësoi keto fshatra në tubimin e kretërve të Drenicës që u mbajt në kullën e Ahmet Delisë në Prekaz. Aty u vendos që të mbahet sa më shpejtë një kuvend i ngjashëm me ato të Gjakovës dhe të Llugës.Më 26 mars 1903 mori pjesë në fushën e Morinës, në Kuvendin historik të Drenicës, të cilin e udhëhoqi Ahmet Delia. Në te u vendos të kundërshtohen reformat turke. Pas tri ditësh, më 29 mars, mijëra dernicas, nën dretimin e Ramë Lutanit e morën Vushtrrinë pa pengesa të mëdha. Të nesërmen u nisen për në Mitrovicë për t´u ndihmuar vëllëzërve shaljanë, të cilët e kishin sulmuar qytetin dhe kërkonin dëbimin e menjëhershëm të konsullit rus Shcerbinit. B e t e j a qe e përgjakshme. U vranë mbi 300 shqiptarë. Nga kodra e Bairit sulmonin me topa. Aty qëndronte edhe Shcerbini, i cili edhe komandonte. Një ushtar shqiptar në ushtrinë turke, me emrin Ibrahim Halit Popovci, nga Suka e Gjilanit, duke i parë këto skena tmerruese e dredh pushken dhe e qëllon konsullin, i cili vdiq pas disa ditësh. Edhe në këto luftime u dalluan trimat që i udhëhoqi Bejtë Galica.Lëvizja anti-turke sa vinte e shtohej. Kryengritsit shqiptar kishin përfshir mbar Kosovën. Në muajin korrik 1907 shpërtheu revolta e armatosur në Drenicë. Të gjithë kryengritësit e kësaj treve ishtin grumbulluar rreth Rezallës dhe Devicit.Shemsi Pasha me forca të shumta gjendej në Mitrovicë. Atij i erdhi urdhri nga Stambolli që sa ma shpejt të shuhet me gjakë kjo kryengritje. Ky menjëher i nisi dy taborre nën drejtimin e major Vehbi Efendiut për në Drenicë. Posa arritën në Llaushë krusën pushkët e para. Vehbi Efendiyt iu desh të zbres nga kali dhe ta ruaj kokën e vet. Beteja e përgjakëshme e cila zgjati tërë ditën, u zhvillua midis Rezallës dhe Devicit. Aty mbesin te vrar shumë shqiptarë, në mesin e tyre edhe njëri nga prijësit e betejës- Bejtë Galica. Ai kishte mbetur keq përmbys. Një ushtar i kësaj ane e njeh dhe don ta kthejë mbar Vehbi Efendiu iu kërcënua: - Largohu more edepsëz se po të këpus me kamxhik. Ai është harambash që ka kundërshtuar dovlentin. Ashtu le të vdesë, përmbys!Kështu, në muajin korrik 1907, në fushën e nderit ra heroikisht patrioti dhe luftëtari 54 vjecar, Bejtë Galica. Pas një jave turqit ia dogjën shtëpin në Galicë duke i lënë pa kulm mbi kokë Sherifen me dy thjeshtrit (Seferin dhe Zenelin) dhe tre fëmijët e vet: Azemin, Mihanen dhe Ademin.Me vrasjen e Bejtë Galicës nuk u shua rezistenca e armatosur në këtë familje trime. Rrugën e tij do ta vazhdojnë të bijtë, sidomos djali i tretë,

----------


## Foleja_

*Fehmi Lladrovci* është njëri prej luftëtarëve që bashkë me të shoqen, *Xhevë Krasniqi-Lladrovci,* përbëjnë çiftin që më se miri e emituan Azem dhe Shotë Galicën. Ky epitet më mirë iu shkon këtyre dy dëshmorëve, të cilët me tërë qenien e tyre iu përkushtuan atdheut dhe kombit. Fehmiu, që rrjedh nga një familje me traditë patriotike, që herët u përcaktua për rrugën e lirisë, pavarësisë dhe bashkimit kombëtar. Shtypja dhe robëria e popullit të tij u bënë frymëzim, kurse veprat e patriotëve tanë të mëdhenj udhërrëfim për rrugën që do ta ndjekë më pastaj. Është njëri prej intelektualëve më në zë të Drenicës, i cili u përkushtua në rrugën e lirisë, kurse me veprimin e vet u bë shembull për brezat se si duhet luftuar e sakrifikuar për atdheun. Krahas punës revolucionare, Fehmiu i kushtoi kujdes edhe arsimimit, sepse ishte i vetëdijshëm se pa shkollim nuk mund të ecej përpara. Shkollimin fillor e mbaroi në vendlindje, kurse të mesmin në Prishtinë. Burgu dhe torturat nuk e luhatën nga rruga e lirisë
Lëvizjet studentore të vitit 1981 te ky personalitet patën ndikim të posaçëm. Për shkak të veprimtarisë atdhetare, organet e sistemit totalitar e burgosën me burg të rëndë. Edhe burgu i rëndë, por edhe torturat e mëdha që përjetoi në asnjë çast nuk e luhatën nga rruga e lirisë dhe qëllimi përfundimtar për çlirimin e atdheut. Ai do të njihet e do të kontaktojë me shumë patriotë e atdhetarë të shquar, të cilët po ashtu kishin ideal çlirimin e atdheut nga kolonialistët serbë. Një periudhë kohore Fehmiu qëndroi në Zagreb, ku mbaroi edhe fakultetin teknik. Për shkak të veprimtarisë së tij atdhetare, Fehmiu ishte prore i ndjekur nga sitemi totalitar, kurse qëndrimi i tij në Kosovë në rrethanat e atëhershme ishte i pamundur. Mu për këtë, ai një kohë e kaloi në mërgim, ku pareshtur zhvilloi veprimtarinë atdhetare në bashkimin e forcave shqiptare që vepronin në Perëndim. Pos si intelektual, Fehmiu shpejt do të bëhet i njohur edhe si politolog, kurse për një periudhë kohore do të vëhet edhe në krye të lëvizjes atdhetare atje.
Ngjarjet që pasuan, pas viteve të nëntëdhjeta, atë e radhisin në mesin e atdhetarëve që kishin vendosur me seriozitetin më të madh t’i qasen çështjes së çlirimit të atdheut. Ishte njëri prej personaliteteve që mendonte se Kosova duhej të ndërronte strategjinë e veprimit, kurse rezistencën e armatosur e vlerësonte si rrugën e vetme për çlirimin e Kosovës. Ai ishte edhe njohës i mirë i rrethanave ndërkombëtare, kurse diplomacinë e shihte të pandashme nga rezistenca e armatosur. Fehmiu i kishte fare mirë të qarta edhe intersat strategjike të shteteve fqinje dhe ato të Fuqive të Mëdha në raport me Kosovën, por gjithherë ishte optimist se nëpërmjet një kryengritjeje gjithëpopullore Kosova do të çlirohej përfundimisht nga kolonialistët serbë. Kur plasi lufta në Kroaci e Slloveni, Fehmiun do ta gjejmë në radhët e popujve kroat e slloven që përpiqeshin të çliroheshin nga zgjedha serbe. Fehmiu kishte shpirt të njeriut, i cili dëshironte të vegjlit t’i çlironte nga zgjedha e robërisë. Por, mbi të gjitha, ai kishte synim përgatitjen dhe aftësimin e shqiptarëve për luftë. Me angazhimin e tij, në Kroaci qe formuar edhe një grup i shqiptarëve të armatosur prej 300 deri në 500 shqiptarë, të cilët pasi do t’i përgatiste mirë, do t’i kthente në Kosovë për të filluar rezistencën e armatosur. Meqenëse në Kosovë, nën drejtimin e komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari, më 1991 kishte filluar rezistenca e armatosur, për të mos pushuar deri në largimin definitiv të forcave serbe nga Kosova, Fehmi Lladrofci pandërprerë ishte në kontakt me Adem Jasharin, dhe në çdo mënyrë e ndihmonte rezistencën e tij që bënte në Kosovë. Komandanti i brigadës 314 të TMK-së "Fehmi Lladrofci" në Kastriot nga kujtimet e tij për figurën madhështore të Fehmi Lladrovcit, pohon se gjatë periudhës kur UÇK-ja vepronte në ilegalitet, Adem Jashari pothuajse gjithherë ndodhej në kontakte me Fehmi Lladrofcin, i cili asokohe gjendej në mërgim, por i interesuar me tërë qenien e vet për vendlindjen dhe Kosovën. Kontaktet e tij me komandantin legjendar Adem Jashari ishin evidente, por përbënin edhe enigmën që ishte e arsyeshme gjatë veprimeve në ilegalitet. Ishin këto vitet 1993-1994, kur praktikisht UÇK-ja mori fizionominë e një organizmi të armatosur. Meqenëse kishte një interesim të jashtëzakonshëm për të ndihmuar e fuqizuar rezistencën e armatosur, Fehmi Lladrofci, që ishte i pandashëm nga bashkëshortja e tij Xheva, po ashtu dëshmore, në vitin 1996 mësyn tokën e Kosovës nëpërmjet Shqipërisë. Në përpjekjen e tij të vitit 1996 për të hyrë në Kosovë bashkë me një grup shokësh, kujton Zejnullah Prokshi, Fehmiu plagoset në kufi. Atë ditë bie edhe Luan Hajredinaj, i cili ndodhej në grupin e Fehmiut, që përpiqeshin të hynin në Kosovë.
Ngjarjet dhe dinamika e tyre që pasuan në Kosovë atë e radhisin në mesin e pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së. Ishin ngjarjet e fuqishme që ndodhen në Drenicë dhe Kosovë ato që i krijuan mundësi që ai me tërë qenien e tij të radhitet ne mesin e luftëtarëve të rinj, të cilët me vendosmërin e tyre ishin përcaktuar në drejtim të çlirimit të Kosovës. Pasi kishte bërë shumë punë të rëndësishme në organizimin dhe mobilizimin e mërgimtarëve, la kolltuqet e Perëndimit dhe u nis në Drenicën dhe Kosovën e tij të dashur. Meqë kishte përballuar me sukses rreziqet në zonën kufitare ndërmjet Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës, Fehmi Lladrofci i shoqëruar me bashkëshorten e tij Xhevën arrin në Drenicë. Në fillim vendoset në fshatin Açarevë, kurse më pastaj në Likoc dhe fshatrat përreth. Aty ku kërciste pushka, ishte e pamundur të mos ndodhej Fehmi Lladrofci. Pas rënies së komandanti të UÇK-së Adem Jashari, Fehmiu do të merret me organizimin e UÇK-së në zonën që përfshinte pjesën lindore të Drenicës, që nënkuptonte bjeshkën e Qyqavicës dhe fshatrat përreth, ku edhe mori përgjegjësinë për të drejtuar ushtrinë në një zonë mjaft të gjërë. Ishte karakteristike se aty ku paraqitej Fehmiu, pas i shkonin shumë vullnetarë, të cilët dëshironin në çdo mënyrë të radhiteshin në radhët e UÇK-së. Bile, interesimi ishte aq i madh, sa pakkush kishte paramenduar. Kjo e gëzonte pa masë Fehmiun, i cili me metodat e tij dinte të ofronte dhe të frymëzonte njerëzit, bashkatdhetarët dhe bashkëvendasit për betejat që do të pasonin në përpjekjet për clirimin e Kosoves

----------


## Foleja_

*Adem Jashari* lindi në Prekaz të Drenicës, më 28 nëntor 1955. Shaban Jasharit, krahas Festës së Flamurit, që e festonte për çdo mot, ju shtua edhe një festë tjetër - Ditëlindja e djalit të cilin e pagëzoi: Adem. Dhe ishte e natyrshme që mbi djepin e t´posalindurit në këtë ditë, Djepi të mbulohej me flamurin e Skënderbeut.Kështu ndodhi atë ditë në familjen Jashari, në Prekazin e Ahmet Delisë. Familjes se xha Shabanit iu shtua edhe një pushkë, në Drenicë jehuan krismat e pushkëve për flamur dhe ushtarin e posalindur të lirisë. Xha Shabanit ju duk se jehona e pushkëve që u zbrazën për lindjen e Adem Jasharit po shpërndahej valë - valë nëpër Drenicë e Kosovë si jehona "Oooo o o prite, prite Azem Galicën o heeejjj", e atij sikur ju duk se po ndëgjonte jehonën: "Prite, prite Adem Jasharin o heeejjj". S´do të ishte çudi që atë ditë, xha Shabani t´i kishte ndëgjuar të dy jehonat, se atë ditë e kaluara po e përcaktonte të ardhmen, ishin bërë një. Atë ditë, Flamuri - Lindja - krisma - jehona ishin determinim i një lavdije të madhe. Adem Jashari erdhi në këtë botë me të vetmin ndryshim nga gjithë moshatarët e tij se ky u lind në ditën e fitorevë më të lavdishme të popullit shqiptar, në Ditën e 28 Nëntorit. Kështu nisi jeta në vazhdimësi në Prekazin e lavdive të përsëritshme. Në festë me krisma e këngë edhe vdekjen e bëjnë me krisma e këngë.  Xha Shabani ishte i kujdesshëm me të gjithë fëmijtë, por ndaj Ademit tregonte një kujdes të veçantë, ndoshta pse i kujtohej dita e lindjes, i kujtoheshin krismat e pushkës dhe jehonat e përsëritura të atyre krismave në 28 Nëntorin e vitit 1955.  Xha Shabani pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, për një kohë pati ushtruar profesionin e mësuesit, por për shkak të veprimtarisë atdhetare ai do të largohet nga procesi mësimor dhe do merrej me bujqësi.  Ai pa ndonjë ngurri vendosi të merrej me punimin e tokës dhe edukimin e fëmijëve në frymën e atdhetarizmes. Kështu po rritej Ademi së bashku me vëllezërit më të mëdhenj, Rifatin dhe Hamzën. Ademi kishte një interesim të veçantë për armët, për të bëmat e prekaziotëve gjatë historisë e sidomos i interesonte akti tepër burrëror i Ahmet Delisë dhe ndihma që ai i pati dhënë fqiut, që ishte sulmuar nga bandat serbe. Sopata e Ahmet Delisë, ajo që bandës çetnike i ndau kokat në dysh, ishtë bërë legjendë, legjendë e historisë në mbrojtje të nderit dhe dinjitetit kombëtar. Adem Jashari kishte një interesim të veçantë për Emin Latin, prekaziotin bashkëluftëtar të Azem e Shotë Galicës, të atij brezi trimash, që në gjithë shqiptarinë njiheshin për të burrëri e trimëri. Ndonëse ky brez i trimave me nam të lirisë, Kosovës nuk i sollen çlirimin e bashkimin kombëtar, por brezave ju lan amanet: pushkët trimërore të lirisë. Ky amanet përcillej nga brezi në brez, nga luftëtari ke luftëtari me porosi, që të përcillej si stafetë deri në fitoren mbi armikun e kombit. Prekazi në mënyrën më besnike e përcolli amanetin e luftëtarëve të lirisë, jo vetëm duke e mbajtur syrin në shënjestër, por duke përcjell jehonën e pushkëve të lirisë nga Prekazi në Drenicë e në Kosovë, jehonë që i mbulonte të gjitha tokat e pushtuara të Shqipërisë. A nuk e tregoi këtë edhe Kulla e Shasivar Alisë, në dimrin e ftohtë të vitit 1945? A nuk u përsërit kjo nga pasardhësi i Emin Latit me 13 maj 1981, kur Tahir Meha mbuloi me turp njësinë speciale të policisë beogradase, duke i shkaktuar humbje të mëdha edhe në njerëz edhe në teknikë luftarake agresorit, që kishte aktivizuar për shuarjen e celulave kryengritëse.Të gjitha këto dhe shumë të tjera që s'u përmendën, lanë gjurmë të thella në edukimin atdhetar të Adem e Hamëz Jasharit dhe çetës së tij trime. Adem dhe Hamez Jashari do të betohen para varrit të Tahir Mehës, se do të vazhdojnë luftën për çlirim deri në fitore. Dhe, ecen guximshëm rrugës së luftëtarëve kombëtarë, duke ngritur si në aspektin organizativ, njashtu edhe duke rritur numerikisht, numrin në rradhët luftëtarëve të lirisë e të pavarësisë, duke ngritur efikasitetin e luftës çlirimtare, me çka ndryshuan rrjedhat e historisë dhe hapen një epokë të re - Epokën e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Demonstratat e vitit 1981, ngjarjet e Pranverës së madhe studentore të vitit 1981, të cilat u shëndrruan në Lëvizje të madhe popullore, që me vite mbajten të ndezur flakadanin e lirisë e të çlirimit të kombit, patën ndikim të fortë patriotik në brezin që formuan, organizuan dhe udhëhoqen politikisht dhe ushtarakisht Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Adem Jashari dhe çeta e tij ka qenë dhe ka mbetur bërthama themeltare e UÇK-së. Në histori mundet edhe të ndodhin ngjarje të rastsishme, por Adem Jashari, çeta dhe familja e tij nuk janë rastësi e historisë, ata me ndërgjegje e vendosmëri u përgatitën për kthesën vendimtare të historisë sonë më të re. Adem Jashari nuk shkoi rastësisht në Shqipëri për të përsosur artin e luftës, të cilin e përvetësonte me shpejtësi të rrufeshme, dallohej nga i gjithë brezi i tij. Në përgatitjet ushtarake tregoi aftësi dhe cilësi të larta në përvetësimin e artit të përdorimit të armeve të ndryshme për luftën çlirimtare. Adem Jashari, ndryshimet që po bëheshin në vitet 90, i shihte me optimizëm, prandaj  me vendosmëri e sinçeritet të lartë nisi angazhimin e tij në sferën ushtarake, për organizimin e luftës çlirimtare. Adem Jashari dhe çeta e tij nuk ishin nisur në rrugën e luftës për liri, për hirë të këtij apo atij lideri, pse ky apo ai i paskan sytë e zinj. Ata ishin nisur për çlirimin e Kosovës pa bërë llogari meskine, karieriste apo grabitëse. Ata e donin Kosovën e lirë e të pavarur. Ata ishin të liruar nga ideologjizmat, veç shqiptarizmës. Adem Jashari dhe çeta e tij ndryshimet politike që ndodhen në vitet 90 i priti me optimizëm, besoj shumë, por nuk do të kalojë shumë kohë dhe do të zhgënjehen se kasta e "re" e politikajve po bëhej pengesë e rrjedhave të reja të historisë, po ngulfaste shpirtin luftarak të shqiptarëve liridashës. Kur në fund të vitit 1991, në Kosovë po bëheshin arrestime të të gjithë atyre që ishin përgatitur në Shqipëri, Adem Jashari do të njoftojë çetën e tij dhe të kërkojë nga ata, që të ishin vigjilent se çdo natë armiku mund t´iu trokaste në porta. Ai do t´iu thotë shokëve: "Armët nuk i kemi marrë që t´ia dorëzojmë armikut, por që ta luftojmë deri në fishekun e fundit". Më fjalën e komandantit u pajtuan të gjithë. Dhe, nuk vonoi dita kur armiku do të trokas në portën e Jasharëve. Ishte mëngjesi i hershëm i 30 dhjetorit 1991, ku armiku me një makineri të tërë policore kishte rrethuar Jasharajt dhe kërkuan dorëzimin e Adem Jasharit dhe Jasharëve tjerë. Adem Jashari me vëllezër e shokë apelit të armikut për dorëzim ju përgjigjen me breshëri armësh nga shumë drejtime. Ishte e çartë, çeta e Prekazit kishte vendosur epokën e luftës çlirimtare, ata mes jetës se burgut e të poshtërimit kishin zgjedhur jetën e lavdisë e të lirisë, me të gjitha pasojat që mund t´i kishte. Vetëm të guximshmit nëpër kohë të ndryshme i kanë ndërruar rrjedhat e historisë, kështu ndodhi edhe me Adem Jasharin dhe çetën e tij. Kështu nisin aksionet luftarake mbi policinë e armikut, fillimisht në Drenicë, e për t'u përhapur më vonë ne Llap e Dukagjin, në Drini e kudo në Kosovë.UÇK po bëhëj shpresë për popullin dhe tmerr për armikun, armikut po i rrëshqiste dheu nën këmbë, pasigurinë e shihte të çdo kaçube. Adem Jashari ishte kudo. Ai po bëhej legjendë. Ai ishte kudo ku sulmohej armiku, ai ishte në çdo cep të Kosovës. Vetëm frikacaket nuk mund t´i besonin trimërive e të bëmave të Adem Jasharit, ata nuk dëshironin ndeshjen me armikun dhe sa herë që çeta e tij sulmonte e vriste policinë kriminale të armikut do të thonin: "Këta janë dorë e zgjatur e armikut, janë të Sheshelit apo të Arkanit etj.", - dhe kjo nuk ishte diçka e re, dikush duhej të mbulonte kolaborimin me Beogradin, por paraprakisht duhej akuzohej tjetri. Adem Jashari kishte shumë mundësi, ai kishte zgjedhur me ndërgjegje mundësinë e luftës së armatosur për liri e pavarësi, anipse ai i dinte mundësitë e veprimit luftarak të UÇK-së. Pas luftës se 26 nëntorit 1997, në Llaushë të Re, ku mori pjesë Ademi me çetën e tij, nga e cila armiku u tërhoq me bisht nën këmbë, armiku do të bëjë plane për zhdukjen e Adem Jasharit. Kjo do të ndodhë me 22 janar 1997. Një bandë kriminele kishte sulmuar familjen Jashari, me qëllim që të zhdukej kjo çerdhe e rrezikshme e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Por, falë gjakftohësisë e guximit të familjes dhe ndihmes që erdhi nga çeta, armiku u tërhoq pa arritur qëllimin. Ato ditë e tërë Kosova sikur ishte në Lagjen e Jasharëve. Nuk ishte e vështirë ta kuptoje mesazhin që kishte lënë armiku. Armiku ishte tërhequr i bindur se nuk kishte gjetur mënyren e eliminimit të Adem Jasharit dhe familjes Jashari. Armiku dëshironte qoftë edhe largimin e Jasharajve nga trojet e tyre, por Jasharajt nuk i lëshonin trojet stërgjyshore. Ata as të vdekur nuk donin të shkuleshin nga vendi i tyre, për çka kishin nisur luftën. Adem Jashari dhe gjithë Jasharajt nuk e donin ikjen e poshtërimin, ata e dëshironin qëndresën, e donin lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës. Armiku pas disfatës së 22 janarit kishte filluar përgatitjet për një sulm të përmasave të mëdha policore dhe ushtarake, dhe ky sulm do të fillojë në mëngjesit e hershëm të 5 prillit 1998, pak ditë pasi policia armike kishte pasur një disfatë të Lisat Binak, në Likoshan. Këtë herë forca të mëdha ushtarake dhe policore e kishin rrethuar Prekazin, me orientim kryesor Lagjen e Jasharëve. Lufta për eliminimin e Jasharëve ishte e rreptë. Armiku Prekazin e kishte vendosur në rreth të hekurtë dhe sulmonte nga shumë anë. UÇK-ja aso kohe i kishte mundësitë e kufizuara të sulmit e të depërtimit. Adem Jashari dhe çeta e tij sulmit armik ju përgjigjen me sulm. Lufta që zhvilloi Adem Jashari me shokë që e madhe. Sulmi i armikut vinte nga larg. Pas një rezistence të gjatë dhe herioke, armiku arriti të djegë e shkatërrojë Lagjen e Jasharëve, por jo kurrë vendosmërinë për të vazhduar luftën për liri e pavarësi. Adem Jashari deri në vdekje luftoi e këndoi, jo vdekja e Adem Jasharit nuk është vdekje është përjetësi. Lufta për Prekazin që e ashpër. Qëndresa ishte e madhe.Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës humbi prijetarin e saj. Kosova fitoi komandantin legjendar. Me aktin e rënies se Jasharëve, Kosova mundi frikën dhe për lirinë e pavarësinë u hapen shtigje të reja. Adem Jashari - legjendë, solli kualitet të ri në filozofinë dhe mendësinë e shqiptarëve për jetën, atdheun, lirinë për nderin dhe dinjitetin e kombit. Rënia heroike e Adem Jasharit i dha shtytjen më të fuqishme mobilizimit, strukturimit dhe profesionalizimit të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës fitoi hapësira të reja veprimi. Komandanti Legjendar i UÇK-së me jetën, veprën dhe lavdinë e tij i dha kualitete dhe përmasa të reja 28Nëntorit - Festës sonë Kombëtare.

----------


## Foleja_

*Vallja e Shotes me veshje tradicionale nga Drenica*

----------


## Foleja_

*KENGA E KAMBER LOSHIT*( trim nga Drenica)

Kamber Losh o Kamber Sejdia 
o qou bre djal t'ka rrethu Serbia
po pisket o kamber sejdia 
delni shok o tu qershija
o delni shok o tu qershija
bini djem se u vra fazlija
naqallniki o po qon fjale 
ti kamber o koke budalle
o ai prefekti fjal o ka que
Kamber Loshit e me u dorzue
tri sereq o t'kem rathue
me pase kraht o me fluturue
e me pas kraht o me fluturue
prej *vrelices* smunesh me pshtue
kamber loshi o po qon fjale 
ty prefekt mos t'kofsha fale
nuk t'bi n'dore edhe sa t'jom gjalle
per pa m'vra mu *zjarrin n'qafe*
po bo *xhanari* o haj medet 
kane liftu tri dite e tri nete
nja tri dite edhe kane liftue
Kamber Loshi osht varrue 
shokve t'vet e nau ka kallxue 
qonu shoku ju n'mujshi me pshtue 
forte kamber o osht vorrue 
pune e madhe nuk muj vi me jue
jon bo gati o shoket jone dale 
thrret Kamberi o more murate 
e merre vlla o ket sahate 
merr sahatin merre kutin 
o merr sahatin merre kutin
mo kamberi jo duhan nuk pine
merr vlla cka ti kome dhone 
mo kamber jo ne gjyks spo i none
jon bo gati o tone jone dale 
o don velika o me u kalle flake 
qyq e vetun ne kolib o nale 
kur e bon o zoti o sabahe 
naqallniki a pet po qon fjale 
o kamber forte koke budalle 
pse pe i merr edhe vllaznit n'qafe
mu tash topat qi m'kane ardhe
po du ushtrin me ta kalle flake 
o kalle flake more qitja timin

kalle flake e qitja timin
o sa t'jome gjalle s'ta japi dorzimin


kenge e kenduar nga Dervish Shaqa

----------


## Foleja_

*Kenge per Azem Bejten*  

Dy asllane qe i ka Shqipnia
s’i ka mbreti as shtate krailia
Azem Bejta e Mehmet Delia
me ta n’sherr ka ra Serbia
Ai zhupani po bertet
komandaret po m’i thrret;
komandareve çka u paska thane:
-Ju Azemin gjalle me ma lane
ju Azemin gjalle me ma lshue
kryet tuaj n’vend tij kane me shkue! –
Njemij vete rrethojne Galicen
peseqind vete Nikushnicen
Nikushnice me Lobovec
Tri katunde i kane rrethue
Azem Bejta i ka hetue
-Cohuni, shoke, jemi rrethue!
Sa per veti s’po kam dert
s’po me dhimbet jeta me deke
po me dhimben robe e femi
se i zane e s’i lane pa gri –
Çka ka kulla qe po m’dridhet?
Azem Bejta nuk po lidhet
Çka ka kulla qe po ushton?
Azem Bejta po lufton
Lumja kulla, ça m’ka Brenda
Azem Bejten me shtate zemra!
Azem Bejta, si kreshnik
fort lufton ai gryk e n’gryke
Ai zhupani fort bertet
-O zot, falmi krahet e lehte!
Krahet e lehte me fluturue
n’Mitrovice, n’mujsha me shkue
prej Azemit me shpetue
prej Azemit n’shpetofsha vete
per asqeret nuk po kam dert 
se asqere merr krali opet
Te shtate kralat me u cue n’kambe
s’mund Azemin me e zane!

----------


## Foleja_

*Drenicakja*

Rrugët nisin rrugët cojnë 
Rrugë pa fund e pa mbarim
Një më kthen deri tek ti 
Drenicakja e shpirtit tim.

Bota ka këngët e veta
Ku vlon etshtëm dashuria, 
Por unë vdes për syrin tënd 
Moj lirikë e këngëve t'mia 

Ti që rrezën ja fal diellit 
Kur më merr në përqafim 
Ti qe dritë mi fale syrit 
Drenicakja e shpirtit tim

Moj Drenushë, moj Drenicake 
Që ma ndeze zemrën flakë
Dielli tha kur të pa 
Hijeshi bota pa ty nuk ka 
Moj Drenushë moj Drenicake 
Që ma ndeze zemrën flakë
Buzëqershi moj syqiellore 
Në ty shkrihen yjet prore 
Bukuri moj engjellore.


kenduar nga Ilir Shaqiri

----------


## Homza

Drenicen e pershendes ne emer te shume Tropojaneve!!!!Nga nje sofer trimash tek tjetra!!!!

----------


## Foleja_

Homza

Drenica eshte cdo here zemer dhe dere  hapur per miq dhe trima   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_

*A VRITET PAFAJSIA* 

A vritet pafajsia
Cfare faji ka Drenica
Pse tremben nga femija
Qe therret Azem Galica

Drenica lind vec trima
Ju i lini femijet jetima
Eshte nje komb qe don lirine
Dhe Kosova eshte Shqiperi
Qielli digjet, bota varet
Po ku je Adem Jashari
Na vrane baben, na vrane motren
Na perzune , na dogjen votren

Ref
Mos ma prek ti shkia Drenicen
Se kam gjalle Azem Galicen
Mos ma prek truallin shqiptar
Mijera vjet, jam vete e pare

Dhe loti vjen tek gjaku
Dhe gjaku vjen tek loti
Ja foshnjat po i vrasin
Po kullat jo nuk lozin

Drenica lind vec trima
Ju i lini femijet jetima
Eshte nje komb qe don lirine
Dhe Kosova eshte Shqiperi
Qielli digjet, bota varet
Po ku je Adem Jashari
Na vrane baben, na vrane motren
Na perzune , na dogjen votren
__________________

Texti    : Agim Doci
kendon: Leonora Jakupi

----------


## Poeti

Foleja_

Pergezime per temen te cilen une e vleresova si te shkelqyeshme dhe vertete eshte ne momentin shume te duhur. ke bere nje pune shume te madhe keshtu qe atyre qe nuk kishin njohuri paraprake per historine e Drenices permes kesaj teme tani e tutje do te jene me se te njohtuar. Mirepo Drenica kishte dhe ka trima, dhe shpresoj se gjithenje do te kete, sepse Kosoves iu jane dashur, i duhen dhe do ti duhen gjithenje trimat Drenicak.

 Edhe nje here pergezime per temen.

----------


## Homza

Foleja...Flm, ndihem mire ne mesin tuaj!!!!

----------


## djellza

Tropojani (Homza),uroj qe me shpesh te ndjeheni mire  :shkelje syri: 


Foleja,teme e vecanet,urime dhe pershendetje nga une.

----------


## Homza

Djellza....une me te vertet u ndjeva mire ne mesin e ksaj cka u tha me siper....po a thua do isha ndjer mire ne mesin tend????

----------


## dibrani2006

mirese u gjeta DRENICA TRIME

----------


## dibrani2006

MIRE SE U GJETA DRENICA TRIME :sarkastik:

----------


## Patrioti

Rnofsh Drenica Kosova dhe te gjitha trojet shqiptare

----------

